# [FIREFOX]En français ?(résolu)

## mysix

Après avoir passé 2heures a regarder des tutos et de liens morts sur la toile   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je vous demande a présent comment vous faite pour mettre firefox en français.

Je vous remercie d'avance.Last edited by mysix on Wed Apr 07, 2010 7:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Bah, tu as bien configuré la variable LINGUAS dans ton make.conf ? 

Si oui, alors deux solutions: regarde dans tes modules complémentaires si tu as bien la langue française dans l'onglet "Langue"

- si il n'y es pas, essai de trouver le .xpi fr sur google  :Wink: , 

- sinon supprime-le, puis re-emerge firefox/xulrunner...et là ça devrait le faire.

----------

## KeNNys

Et ton fichier 02locale dans /etc/env.d/ ? Il est correct ?

si il ne l'ai pas ou il n'existe pas tu le crée et tu ajoute :

 *Quote:*   

> LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

 

je pense que ton problème vient de là.

----------

## KeNNys

Alors ton firefox est en francais ?

si oui comment as tu resolu ton probleme ?

----------

## mysix

non pas encore, mais par la suite j'ai installé thunderbird après avoir fais les modification, et lui s'est installé en français.

----------

## mysix

Alors c'est tout bon, cette nuit j'ai fais un emerge system et world et du coup en démarrant firefox, un plugin pack français s'est installé.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Tu aurais simplement pu faire "emerge -DuNav world" et gagné quelques heures de compilation  :Wink: 

----------

## mysix

oki merci du conseil.

----------

